# Any reason why I shouldn't buy a Mobil 1 205 Oil Filter?



## cthlc513 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a 2003 Jetta GL 2.0 AVH with 138k on it. I have an oil change coming up in a month. The place I go to is cool with me bringing my own parts/fuilds. I want to install a good quality oil filter. I have been thinking about installing a mobil 1 205 filter on my jetta. They are some of the most expensive filters out there. What is the general consensus on them? Are they worth the money (about $12-13)? Or are they overpriced and not that special? If they are a poor choice, what would you recommend instead?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

cthlc513 said:


> I have a 2003 Jetta GL 2.0 AVH with 138k on it. I have an oil change coming up in a month. The place I go to is cool with me bringing my own parts/fuilds. I want to install a good quality oil filter. I have been thinking about installing a mobil 1 205 filter on my jetta. They are some of the most expensive filters out there. What is the general consensus on them? Are they worth the money (about $12-13)? Or are they overpriced and not that special? If they are a poor choice, what would you recommend instead?


you're paying extra money for the Mobil 1 branded name on the filter.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

The 8V 2.0 is not hard on either oil or filters. Mobil1 filters are well made, and filter well, but are probably not worth the extra money unless you are doing extended oil change intervals. 
For factory intervals, the Bosch 3421, Purolator L30257, NAPA Gold 1393, or Wix 51393 will be excellent choices, and cost roughly half the Mobil1.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I would scratch Purolator off the list. They have been having quality issues that makes them worse than the orange can of death.

Mobil 1 filter is a glorified Purolator Pure-One filter.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

From what I understand, the Pure One filters have been having problems with the gritty yellow coating. The one I listed is the standard Purolator Classic. Plain white paint.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

both standard Purolator and PureOne have quality issues with the media tearing and its cocked placement of the assembly within the canister.....

though since Mann Hummel acquired Purolator, it hasn't seemed to affect Mann-produced filters (yet)


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Good to know. I had only read about the gritty coating flaking off and being found in the threads. :thumbup:


----------



## robertbld (May 11, 2011)

I've been using the Fram Ultra 2870A on my 2.slow 8v. Usually around $9 and highly rated at BITOG.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

robertbld said:


> I've been using the Fram Ultra 2870A on my 2.slow 8v. Usually around $9 and highly rated at BITOG.


The Fram Ultra is actually a decent filter, but there are filters every bit as good for less money. The NAPA Gold, and Wix, mentioned below run about $7.


----------

